# Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung



## Medlor (2. Juni 2012)

*Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Hallo bin neu hir und hab ne Frage an die Fachleute!

Hab seit kurzem ne Wasserkühlung für mein CPU. Finde die temperatur unter last mit Prime95 doch ziehmlich hoch!

Nun meine frage sind die temps bei folgender config ok?!

*Temp:* 

*CPU last:* 59 grad
*idle:* 35 grad
*wasser:* 42,5 Grad
*Raum:* 25 Grad

*Sys config:*

*Board:* Asus Crosshair V
*RAM:*   GSkill 8GB KIT RipJaws-x DDR-2133 CL9
*CPU: *  AMD FX(tm)-8120 Eight-Core Processor 3913 Mhz  1,3 Volt
*GPU: *  NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285

*Wasserkühlung config:* 

*Pumpe:*       Aquacomputer Aquastream XT Ultra Version
*Radiator:  *   Phobya G-Changer 420 + Lüfter 3x Yate Loon D14SL-12+4LED
*CPU Kühler:* EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF Plexi mit Jet Plates
*AGB:*           Primochill Myraid Dual Bay Reservoir 6Port
*Schlauch:*    Primochill Schlauch PrimoFlex Pro 19/13
*
Schon mal vielen dank für die Antworen*


----------



## mmayr (2. Juni 2012)

Dein Kühler arbeitet korrekt! Lediglich die Wassertemperatur ist etwas hoch! Entlüftet hast du den Kreislauf?


----------



## Medlor (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Ja eigentlich schon. Meine vermutung wäre ja das die Lüfter nicht genug Luft durchsetzen


----------



## Elvis3000 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

wasser ist viel zu hoch!wieviel grad hast du im idle oder beim zocken?denke mal die loon´s bauen nicht genügend druck auf oder halt eben viel luft im kreislauf.vorrausgesetzt dein durchfluss ist ausreichend.hast du  einen durchflussmesser und wenn ja ist der richtig eingestellt ? welchen tempsensor hast du oder liest du den sensor der pumpe aus? wenn ja kannst da gleich mal 5 grad abziehen....wäre dann aber immer noch recht hoch.


----------



## Medlor (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Hallo Elvis3000

Also im Idle bei 21 Grad Raumtemperatur hab ich 28 grad wasser und 35 grad CPU. Beim zocken weiß ich nicht. Hab leider kein Durchflussmesser aber denke Die Aquastream müsstte genug Durchfluss schafen.Tempertur des wassers lese ich mit der pumpe aus ist aber mit ein Termometer Kalibriert!


----------



## Elvis3000 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

die xt hat ordentlich dampf aber du kannst dir über den durchfluss nicht sicher sein wenn du nichts zum auslesen hast.die paar euro für einen df hätten noch drin sein müssen.die wassertemperatur ist xt intern und die liest du über die aquasuite aus?

edit oke ...über die pumpe....sry bin sehr müde...^^


----------



## Medlor (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Ja werde mir noch ein zulegen müssen. Hab die temp des wassers im AGB gemessen und die pumpen temp angepasst! Temp wird über aquasuite ausgelesen!


----------



## mmayr (2. Juni 2012)

Du brauchst keinen Durchflusssensor! Siehst ja im AGB, ob da Wasser raussprudelt, oder? Was hat der Durchfluss mit der Wassertemperatur zu tun? Ab 30-40 Liter pro Stunde ist der Durchfluss locker ausreichend!

Blasen die Lüfter Wärme Gehäuseluft aus dem Case für den Radi?


----------



## Medlor (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

wasser sprudelt. Lüfter saugen die Luft vom Case durch Radi nach drausen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Wie hoch ist die Gehäuseinnentemperatur unterm Radi?

Mir fällt spontan sonst auch nur "Luft im Radiator" ein, aber die Wassertemp ist echt zu hoch für so eine Config. Erst recht, wenn der übliche Fehler der AS durch ein Thermometer korrigiert wurde.


----------



## Medlor (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

31 grad bei 23 grad raum. da werd ich noch mal versuch zu entlüften!


----------



## Elvis3000 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*



mmayr schrieb:


> Du brauchst keinen Durchflusssensor! Siehst ja im AGB, ob da Wasser raussprudelt, oder? Was hat der Durchfluss mit der Wassertemperatur zu tun? Ab 30-40 Liter pro Stunde ist der Durchfluss locker ausreichend!
> 
> Blasen die Lüfter Wärme Gehäuseluft aus dem Case für den Radi?



 naja auf 30 liter pro stunde würd ich mich jetzt nicht verlassen.die überall angesprochenen 60 liter würde ich schon ungefähr einhalten wollen.und irgendwann hat der durchfluss schon was mit der temp zu tun.bringt dem te aber grad nix.
ich würde noch mal schaun ob nicht doch luft  im kreislauf ist....


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*



Medlor schrieb:


> wasser sprudelt.


DF-Problem sollte hiermit ausgeschlossen sein !
In meinem Sysem herrschen, bedingt durch unbauten (Sperrhahn) nur schlappe, 36 - 39 Liter/H
Delta Wasser ist bei ~ 6 .Gedanken würde ich mir erst, bei unter 20 L/H machen. Alles >30 L/H passt ^^



Medlor schrieb:


> Lüfter saugen die Luft vom Case durch Radi nach drausen


Macht ein bisschen was aus, jedoch nicht so ein starken Temperaturanstieg(Wasser).

Möglicheursachen: Luft im System (hört man ein Gnistergeräusch, bei der XT)
Sitzen die Lüfter richtig am Radiator? (spürt man @ Full rpm ,dass ein starker Luftstrom aus dem Radiator entweicht? Ist dies merklich warm?)

Ich traue dem Internen XT-Sensor nicht(auch wenn man ihn nachjustiert) zb.meiner springt trotz Kalibrierung um bis zu 3 Grad 
Wiederrum belegn die Fiberthermometerwerte, dass du auf jedfall eine recht hohe Wassertemp hast .


----------



## Medlor (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Die XT läuft ganz ruhig. Die Lüfter sollten richtig sitzen. Der Luft strom ist nicht sehr stark da die Lüfter kein großen durchsatz haben bei volllast. Luftauslasstemperatur betrug 33 grad bei rund 31 grad case. 

denk ich werde die lüfter tauschen müssen


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*



			
				Medlor schrieb:
			
		

> Lüfter saugen die Luft vom Case durch Radi nach drausen



und



Medlor schrieb:


> 31 grad bei 23 grad raum.


 
Hier ist doch schon die Antwort! Du kühlst mit heißer Luft - das erklärt die hohe Wassertemperatur. 
Allerdings reicht die Kühlung auch dann noch problemlos, da du einem massiv überdimensionierten Radi einsetzt und nur eine CPU kühlst. Das ist mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen und da macht es auch nichts wenn die Kanone etwas heiß läuft ist . Für eine CPU würde auch ein halb so großer Radi ausreichen aber bei den Gehäuseinnentemperaturen schadet der Große natürlich nicht. 

Obwohl sich nicht feststellen lässt wie heiß eine CPU tatsächlich läuft, kann man davon ausgehen, dass hier alles in Ordnung ist. Die Wassertemperatur ist noch nicht so hoch, dass es kritisch werden könnte. Sollte sich der Sensorwert zufällig ungefähr im Rahmen der realen Temperatur bewegen wäre das Delta zum Wasser sogar einigermaßen realistisch. Wenn du verbesserte Temperaturen haben willst solltest du dafür zu sorgen, dass der Radi eine bessere Luftversorgung - vorzugsweise mit Frischluft bekommt. 
Außerdem solltest du wenn möglich die Hitzequelle die das Gehäuse derat aufheizt anders kühlen. Das einzige was in einem Gehäuse, das zumindest ein wenig Airflow hat, so aufheizen kann ist eine Grafikkarte. Die GTX 285 ist zwar noch keines der extremen Verbrauchsmonster der letzten Jahre, aber sie verbrät im Unterschied zu heutigen Karten auch im Idle sehr viel. Unter last ungefähr das doppelte der CPU - und entsprechend heizt sie natürlich ein.
Es wäre evtl. sinnvoll die Grafikkarte in die Wakü einzubinden.


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*



Medlor schrieb:


> Die XT läuft ganz ruhig. Die Lüfter sollten richtig sitzen. Der Luft strom ist nicht sehr stark da die Lüfter kein großen durchsatz haben bei volllast. Luftauslasstemperatur betrug 33 grad bei rund 31 grad case.
> 
> denk ich werde die lüfter tauschen müssen


 
Hab mir nochmals die Casebilder angeschaut. Du hast die Lüfter oben saugenmontiert ,das würde schon vieles erklären^^
 Der Lüftstrome soll entwender in die Richtung gehen(Bild), oder wenn du die kalte Luft nimmst, eben in die entgegengesetzte Richtung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach deinem Aufbau saugen die Lüfter --> http://www.aquatuning.de/images/product_images/600x400/4143_0.jpg
Bau es entweder auf einblasend, oder ausblasend um^^


----------



## Medlor (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Macht das so ein unterschied ob die Lüfter saugen oder blasen duch den radi


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*



Medlor schrieb:


> Macht das so ein unterschied ob die Lüfter saugen oder blasen duch den radi


 
Wenn die Lüfter, insbesondere bei saugender Montage, gut gegen den Rahmen des Radiators abgedichtet sind, gibt´s eigentlich überhaupt keinen Unterschied. Es ist aber nicht ganz einfach ne saubere Abdichtung hinzukriegen. 
Deshalb hat man bei normalerweise Montage häufig mit blasenden Lüftern minimal bessere Ergebnisse.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> und
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Wassertemperatur mag nicht kritisch sein, aber ganz ehrlich: Ein Delta von 11 K bei einerm 1000 rpm 420er, der nur eine CPU kühlt, finde ich keineswegs realistisch. Das liegt grob geschätzt (=weiß nicht genau, wieviel die CPU tatsächlich liefert) 40-80% über den Ergebnissen diverser Tests.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wenn die Lüfter, insbesondere bei saugender Montage, gut gegen den Rahmen des Radiators abgedichtet sind, gibt´s eigentlich überhaupt keinen Unterschied. Es ist aber nicht ganz einfach ne saubere Abdichtung hinzukriegen.
> Deshalb hat man bei normalerweise Montage häufig mit blasenden Lüftern minimal bessere Ergebnisse.


 
Alle Tests, die ich kenne und die einen Unterschied gemessen haben wollen, sehen diesen unterhalb von ~1500-2000 rpm auf Seite der saugenden Montage. razzor meinte aber vermutlich eher aus dem Gehäuse saugend / ins Gehäuse blasend.


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Wassertemperatur mag nicht kritisch sein, aber ganz ehrlich: Ein Delta von 11 K bei einerm 1000 rpm 420er, der nur eine CPU kühlt, finde ich keineswegs realistisch. Das liegt grob geschätzt (=weiß nicht genau, wieviel die CPU tatsächlich liefert) 40-80% über den Ergebnissen diverser Tests.



Sehr niedrig ist es nicht, dass stimmt schon, aber ich schätze mal, dass weder Luftzu noch -abfuhr optimal gemacht sind. Dann kann das schon passieren. Vielleicht steht ne Tischplatte genau über dem Luftauslass o.Ä..
Staub und ungünstige Konvektionsströme aus der Umgebung können ebenfalls dazu beitragen, dass ein Radiator ineffektiv arbeitet. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alle Tests, die ich kenne und die einen Unterschied gemessen haben wollen, sehen diesen unterhalb von ~1500-2000 rpm auf Seite der saugenden Montage. razzor meinte aber vermutlich eher aus dem Gehäuse saugend / ins Gehäuse blasend.


Es kommt wie gesagt auf die Abdichtung an. Auch in Tests wird das Thema meist stiefmütterlich behandelt. Selbst mit niedrigen Drehzahlen hat man mit guter Abdichtung und saugender Montage ungefähr den gleichen Luftdurchsatz bei wie blasender Montage. Schlechte oder garkeine Abdichtung macht sich bei niedrigen Drehzahlen und saugender Montage aber stärker bemerkbar. 
Wenn die Strömungsrichtung in Bezug zum Gehäuse gemeint ist, wäre für die Wassertemps natürlich Frischluftzufuhr besser (egal ob die Lüfter dabei saugend oder blasen montiert sind). Da aber im System offensichtlich sowieso schon ein Hitzestau vorhanden ist, wäre das für die restlichen Komponenten natürlich eher kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Uter (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wenn die Lüfter, insbesondere bei saugender Montage, gut gegen den Rahmen des Radiators abgedichtet sind, gibt´s eigentlich überhaupt keinen Unterschied. Es ist aber nicht ganz einfach ne saubere Abdichtung hinzukriegen.
> Deshalb hat man bei normalerweise Montage häufig mit blasenden Lüftern minimal bessere Ergebnisse.


 Ganz abgesehen von Lüftern mit Öffnungen im Rahmen stimmt das in Bezug auf den Durchsatz. Der Durchsatz ist aber nicht alles. Bei saugender Montage wird die Luft eher gleichmäßig angesaugt, während blasende Lüfter die Luft v.a. am Rand bewegen. Der Unterschied wird nicht groß sein, aber genau gleich ist das nicht. 

@ Medlor:
Ist der Radi soweit i.O.? Sind extrem viele Lamellen umgebogen?
Wie sieht der Luftfluss im Gehäuse aus? 3 ausblasende 140er und kein einziger einblasender Lüfter sind nicht optimal.


----------



## razzor1984 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Da aber im System offensichtlich sowieso schon ein Hitzestau vorhanden ist, wäre das für die restlichen Komponenten natürlich eher kontraproduktiv.



Was mich nur wunder woher kommt der Hitzestau?
Nach den Casebilder dürfet die Grafigkarte ein Refdesigne besitzen(art vaporchamber), somit kommt effektiv die warme Abluft raus.....
Rechts sind viele HDDs zu erkennen, diese können auch ihren Teil zur Aufheizung beitragen, jedoch sollte es nicht so stark die Temperatur beinflussen !

 Der 420er Radiator sitzt sehr tief, dadurch kann man unten leider nicht die 140er im Pushrichtung anbringen.
Was könnte man verbesser:

1.) Wie schon VJoe2max,ruyven_macaran sagte, Lüfter zum Radiator abdichten. Wenn du die Lüfter tauschen willst, dann sind die NB-pk2 zu empfehlen.(Haben schon eine Gummiabdichtung dabei)

2.) Sollte das alles nichts bringen, könnte man den Radiator oben mit Abstandsstiften(Gehäusedeckel)fixieren. 
(Das is m.m nach ,dass worst case szenario. Ich mag die Radiatoren auch viel lieber intern )


----------



## Medlor (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Der Radi ist villkommen i.o. Lüftfluss eigentlich nur die drei lüfter vom Radi nach drausen.

Hab jetz noch nachträglich 1x 120mm und 1x 140mm Lüfter am boden angebracht die die luft ins case saugen.

Temperaturen haben sich wie volgt verändert nach 1std. Prime

Raum:21 grad
Case:28 grad 
Wasser:34 grad (veil besser geworden)
CPU:57 grad 

Eigentlich keine sehr große änderung wenn man bedenkt das die raumtemp 4 grad kälter ist als anfengs.
Nur die CPU temp hat sich nur 2 grad nach unten bewegt obwohl das wasser 8 grad kälter ist als anfangs.

*Vielen dank für die vielen Antworten bis jetz *


----------



## Uter (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, dann ist durch die einblasenden Lüfter das Delta zwischen genutzter Luft und Wasser von 11,5 auf 6K gesunken. Das klingt doch schon viel besser.


----------



## Medlor (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Ja finde ich auch aber die cpu temp profitiert nur minimal davon. 

Noch nich sehr zufriedenstellend da ich eigentlich noch mehr aus der CPU hohlen möchte. 

Und ist die Frage wenn man noch eine grafikkarte einbindet, die Kühlleistung für beides reicht da ja dann das wasser wärmer wird und daduch die cpu!


----------



## darknitro (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Wie schön öfters erwähnt die Lüfter drehen, könnte Abhilfe schaffen.
Würde wenn ich du wäre die Lüfter aber so machen das die die kalte Luft von außen ansaugen (Habs bei mir auch so, hab auch das selbe Case)

Könntest auch mal schauen ob oben unter dem Gitter des 'Netz' schon mit Staub zugesetzt ist, bzw Rausmachen, weil bei deiner 'Stromrichtung' ist das eh überflüssig.


(Kurz noch zum Kabelmanagement was du hast, dreh doch dein Netzteil um, dann kannst du die Kabel hinten rum verlegen. Bei dem Tagan müsste das gehen, hab selber auch eins, nur etw kleiner.)


----------



## Medlor (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

das netz oben im case hab ich schon entfernt. werde wahrscheinlich  noch das Metallgitter ausscheiden das die Luft besser raus kann. 
Netzteil drehen zwecks Kabel werde ich mal versuchen.

Lüfter drehen werde ich mal ausprobieren.aber dann wird das Board mit Warner Luft befeuert und nicht mehr mit frischluft


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Sehr niedrig ist es nicht, dass stimmt schon, aber ich schätze mal, dass weder Luftzu noch -abfuhr optimal gemacht sind. Dann kann das schon passieren. Vielleicht steht ne Tischplatte genau über dem Luftauslass o.Ä..
> Staub und ungünstige Konvektionsströme aus der Umgebung können ebenfalls dazu beitragen, dass ein Radiator ineffektiv arbeitet.



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist das System neu (und damit staubfrei/-arm), Konvektion ist bekanntermaßen lächerlich schwach und kann allenfalls bei der Trennung von Luftmassen eine Rolle spielen (die hier im Bereich des Radiators duch "drinnen-Gehäuse-draußen" bereits perfekt ist) und damit eine Tischplatte einen derart hohen Gegendruck verursacht, müsste sie wirklich extrem nah (< 2 cm, wenn ich mal die Erfahrung einiger 1080er Nutzer heranziehe) dran sein.



> Es kommt wie gesagt auf die Abdichtung an. Auch in Tests wird das Thema meist stiefmütterlich behandelt. Selbst mit niedrigen Drehzahlen hat man mit guter Abdichtung und saugender Montage ungefähr den gleichen Luftdurchsatz bei wie blasender Montage. Schlechte oder garkeine Abdichtung macht sich bei niedrigen Drehzahlen und saugender Montage aber stärker bemerkbar.



Blöde Frage: Wenn deiner Meinung nach durch Abdichtung die "Nachteile" von saugender Montage ausgeglichen werden, wie gut muss die Abdichtung dann (trotz stiefmütterlicher Behandlung) bei diversen Tests sein, die einen Vorteil für die saugende Montage messen? 120% dicht?



@Medlor:
Hast du mittlerweile sichergestellt, dass keine Luft mehr im Radiator ist? (z.B. Gehäuse auf den Kopf stellen)
Alles herumdoktorn an der Zuluft ändert schließlich nichts daran, das der Wärmeübergang am Radiator einen sehr schlechten Eindruck macht.


----------



## Medlor (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Im Radi ist keine luft mehr habe das Case noch mal in alle richtungen gedreht und geschüttelt.

Naja bis jetz scheint die wasser temp in ordnug zu sein mit 34 Grad bei  28 grad Case mit 3std. Prime. Is mir schleierhaft warum das den einen tag so warm war ob  das wirklich an der raum temp gelegen hat von 25 Grad da ja die case  temp dann auch hoch geht.

Hab mal die temp an den Spannungswandlern und Kondensatoren Kühlern  neben und über den sockel gemessen die machen gut wärme bei Volllast 70  grad


----------



## darknitro (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*



> ...
> Alles herumdoktorn an der Zuluft ändert schließlich nichts daran, das der Wärmeübergang am Radiator einen sehr schlechten Eindruck macht.


 
Da muss ich dir recht geben.
Kann als Hauptproblem würde ich auch den Wärmeaustausch zw. Luft und Wasser mittels Radiator sehen.

Hat der Radiator nicht sogar ne Öffnung zum entlüften ?


Edit. Hat sich dann ja erledigt ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*



Medlor schrieb:


> Naja bis jetz scheint die wasser temp in ordnug zu sein mit 34 Grad bei  28 grad Case mit 3std. Prime. Is mir schleierhaft warum das den einen tag so warm war ob  das wirklich an der raum temp gelegen hat von 25 Grad da ja die case  temp dann auch hoch geht.



Delta von 6 K liegt im Bereich der Erwartungen - aber das sollte unabhängig von der Raumtemperatur sein. Genau deswegen nimmt man ja Differenzwerte.



> Hab mal die temp an den Spannungswandlern und Kondensatoren Kühlern  neben und über den sockel gemessen die machen gut wärme bei Volllast 70  grad


 
Überrascht mich ein bißchen, aber bei dem OC-Grad und den eher auf Design denn Wirkung ausgelegten Kühlkörpern vermutlich nicht zu vermeiden. Aber weit unter kritischen Temperaturen - ob dich die beschleunigte Alterung der Kondensatoren stört, musst du selbst wissen.


----------



## Medlor (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Wasser temps jetz in ordnung durch umbau. 

-Radiatorenlüfter gedreht das sie von Raum ins case blasen
-case luftgitter ausgeschnitten
-heck ein 120mm lüfter und boden ein 140mm lüfter blasen warme luft nach drausen
-Netzteil gedreht

IDLE Temp

Raum: 21 grad
Case: 25 grad
Wasser: 23 grad
CPU: 33 grad

Temps nach 3Std. Prime

Raum: 21 grad
Case: 29 grad
Wasser: 28 grad
CPU: 51 grad

zusatz lüfter auf bilder nicht zusehen

Noch eine kurze frage zum abschluss ist die differenztemp zwischen wasser und cpu ok bei volllast??


----------



## mmayr (7. Juni 2012)

Super, das passt jetzt!


----------



## Medlor (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Wasser CPU differenz past auch?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Im Rahmen der Messungenauigkeit: Locker.


----------



## StefanKFG (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Das sieht doch jetzt wirklich i.O. aus! Gut jemacht


----------



## Medlor (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Vielen Dank an alle für die vielen anworten

Dann schliese ich an dieser stelle das Thema


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Pushrichtung bringts 
Delta Wasser is vollkommen in Ordnung 
Problem gelöst, freut mich dass die Tipps so ein super Resultat zustande gebracht haben


----------



## Medlor (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

ja und beim testen hatte ich den 140mm lüfter im boden erst auf saugend ins case gehabt und da war die cpu temp höher

temp last Prime

Raum: 20grad
Case: 29grad
Wasser: 29grad
Cpu: 54 grad

was die änerung eines lüfters noch ausmachen kann


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Wenn deiner Meinung nach durch Abdichtung die "Nachteile" von saugender Montage ausgeglichen werden, wie gut muss die Abdichtung dann (trotz stiefmütterlicher Behandlung) bei diversen Tests sein, die einen Vorteil für die saugende Montage messen? 120% dicht?


Man findet mEn mehr "Tests" in denen blasenden Konfigurationen höhere Effektivität nachgesagt wird. Rein logisch ist das auch normal, da die Saugseite nun mal weniger gerichtet ist als die Druckseite eines Lüfters.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Hast du ggf. Links? Ich gebe zu, da schon länger nicht mehr gelesen zu haben, aber mit Ausnahme von zwei amerikanischen Tests bei 1500-2000 rpm ist mir kein einziger untergekommen, bei dem das so war. Und logisch ist es für mich auch nicht:
Aufgrund der relativ guten Luftführung im Radiator ist die Richtung wurscht und die Konzentration des Luftstroms in einen ~Hohlkegel ist sogar tendentiell nachteilig.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Hab mich da auch schon länger nicht mehr mit beschäftigt, aber die Versuche die mir in Erinnerung sind plädieren eher für blasende Richtung. Richtige Tests zu den Thema gibt es nicht viele - aber dafür viele "Tests" in Form von Usererfahrungen. 
Der Punkt ist der, dass auf der Saugseite überhaupt kein gerichteter Ansaugvektor existiert und daher auch sehr gut Luft von den Rändern des Lüfters angesaugt wird. Wenn ein Lüfter nun auf deinem Radiator montiert ist und an den Rändern nicht abgedichtet ist, ist der Ansaugwiderstand durch die Lamellen größer als durch den der widerstandsfreien Nebenstrom am Rand. Bei Radiatoren die von sich aus eine Abdichtung der Lüfter mitbringen sieht das evtl anders aus, aber dann muss der Durchsatz in beiden Richtungen gleich sein. Der tote Winkel unter der Motornabe dürfte dabei unerheblich sein, denn zum Einen wird dieser auch auf der Saugseite und zum Anderen wäre dei Luft dann im Außenbereich schneller, was widerum zu besserem Wärmeübergang in diesen Bereichen führen würde. Da ich es selsbt nie getestet habe, weil ich es nicht für sonderlich relavant halte (verbaue die Lüfter so wie es mir passt - das kann mal so und mal so sein), will ich mich da auch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber wenigstens bei wirklich schlechter Abdichtung konnte ich deutlich die Nebenströme bei saugender Montage anhand der Staubablagerungen in diesem Bereich beobachten. Da diese nicht zur Kühlung beitragen muss sich hier ein negativer Effekt einstellen - ob er messbar ist sei dahingestellt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

"Messbar" relativiere ich ja auch immer - die meisten Tests (und User, die beides ausprobiert haben, reichen mir da ehrlich gesagt - man kann ja nicht viel falsch machen), die ich so gesehen habe, stellten gar keinen Unterschied fest (oder haben nicht genau genug gemessen, um eine qualifizierte Aussage zu treffen). Die wenigen, die einen hatten, kamen auch nie über 1 K. Mich hat halt nur die gegenteilige Aussage verwundert - denn wenig/ungenau sollte nicht auf einen klaren Widerspruch hinaus laufen.
(vielleicht werde ich es bei der nächsten Bastelei einfach mal selbst ausprobieren. Aber Inet ist sooo viel bequemer  )


Zur Theorie:
- Mit der Abdichtung hast du recht, aber die meisten Radiatoren schließen nach meiner Beobachtung sehr gut mit den Lüftern ab. Der hier frei bleibende Spalt ist winzig im Vergleich zum Freiraum zwischen den Lamellen.
- Narbe: Saugseitig hast du (quasi) keine Beschattung, da die Luft passiv dem (sonst) entstehenden Unterdruck folgt - eben ohne gerichteten Vektor. Der Totpunkt bei blasender Montage führe ich persönlich auch nur zum Teil auf den Durchmesser der Narbe zurück, sondern einfach auf Fliehkraft: Die meisten Lüfter (einige mit sehr stark geschwungenen Blättern und damit Konzentration auf die Mitte ggf. ausgenommen) stoßen die Luft nicht geradlinig, sondern in einem Hohlkegel aus. Dieser Schwung, der den Luftstrom am Rand konzentriert, fehlt saugseitig komplett, auch wenn da die Narbe gleich groß ist.
- Luftstromverteilung: Der Wärmeübergang steigt nicht linear mit der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit. Wenn du am Rand die Luftbewegung um 30% steigerst, dann hast du auf dieser Fläche <<30% Leistungsgewinn. Umgekehrt führen die in der Mitte fehlenden 30% zu >>30% Leistungsverlust. Netto bleibt ein Minus, für maximale Leistung braucht es eine möglichst gleichmäßige Verteilung - siehe auch den Nutzen von Vorkammern.
Imho ist der Haupteffekt aber ein ganz anderer: Die meisten Radiatoren haben einen relativ großen Spalt zwischen den äußersten Lamellen und dem Rahmen, teilweise mehrere Millimeter. Hier können große Mengen Luft vollkommen nutzlos eine Abkürzung nehmen (ein vielfaches dessen, was zwischen Radiatorrahmen und Lüfterrahmen durchpasst) und bei blasender Montage ist genau das die Stelle, wo die meiste Luft gezielt hingedrückt wird.


----------



## ElSchwingo (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Also 42°C Wassertemp ist mit sicherheit nicht normal


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

du hast schon den thread gelesen oder ???


----------



## Naix (3. August 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

klink mich mal ein hir habe auch ne frage zu meinen temps und zwar wird bei mir ein i7 3770k @ stock wassergekühlt
cpu ist nach 2 std. Prime95  60 °C warm bei einer wassertemperatur von 30,5 °C und einer zimmertemperatur von 26°C, ist das ok ?

HW:Radi Phobya G-Changer 360 bestückt mit 6 Lüftern@7V,CPU Kühler:*XSPC RayStorm, Pumpe:** Aquastream XT Ultra
*
Durchfluss liegt bei 184 l/H wenn die pumpe voll läuft


----------



## PornoStyle (4. August 2012)

*AW: Hohe Temperatur trotz Wasserkühlung*

Also 42° find ich n bisschen arg viel

Hab 40° wassertemp aber unter last nach n paar H gamen und bei etwas grösserer last als du 

hat der radiator eventuel staub dran ? das macht verdammt viel aus!


----------

